# 3 x kittens



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thread no longer needed.


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

Still available for adoption and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed that you will find forever homes for them soon.

They all look absolutely gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

The kittens are coming along nicely, all 3 are still up for adoption


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

All 3 have now had their first vaccination and have been wormed and flea'ed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

They are gorgeous! Hope they find a loving home soon


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

These kittens are still available


----------

